

A Computer Science Christmas - rlmw
http://imgur.com/e8Lqb

======
michael_dorfman
Nice-- but a few more weeks, and you could have gotten Volume 4 included
([http://www.amazon.com/Computer-Programming-
Volumes-1-4A-Boxe...](http://www.amazon.com/Computer-Programming-
Volumes-1-4A-Boxed/dp/0321751043/))

